# Best Vs. Worst



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pertaining to piranha...whats everyones experiences with your most successful/best food? and what have you found to be the worst? im picking some brains and re-gaining some insight before i set up another piranha tank. its been several years since ive cared for a shoal of natts.

i know the suggested foods already, this is more of a free talk thread. suggestions, stories, experiences on the different foods you've used.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

rotate tilapia fillet, shrimp, and large sinking pellets is what i always have done


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Hikari Cichlid gold, and a few other pellet brands like New Life Spectrum... Pellets are nice because they have a full variety of "goodies" in an easy package. I find 99% of the time its easier to throw a few in (my rhom will ALWAYS eat atleast 5 any time of day), and walk out the door vs thaw and use fillets or shrimp and have to watch it. When I do have extra time, a variety of shrimp, squid, talpia, mussels, or whatever is in the "Seafood variety" pack at the grocery. Salmon fillet trimmings are great, but extremely fatty and should be used sparingly.

I thaw all of my frozen foods in warm water, and rinse them 2 or 3 times in cool water once the are soft. Even frozen cubes (brine, mysis, ect)... Some of them are high in phosphates and you can eliminate most of that with a few extra min of time.

When it comes to Saltwater, thats a whole different story and way more involved. Our reef food has like 7 or 8 name brand frozen foods, and prob 15 other ingredients. Its all food processed, spread over a piece of eggcrate on a cookie sheet, and frozen. The next day you can knock out your perfectly rationed home made frozen fish cubes and bag them up. Tried this idea 4 or 5 times with freshwater foods for larger fish using gelatin to hold it together... was almost impossible to get the right consistency and have it stick together.


----------



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

So far, with my newest rbps, I feed them the pellets along with shrimp. Eventually, I will feed them white fish chunks. Feeder fish will never be a part of their diets.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Catfish fillets have always been a staple for me. It's inexpensive and always seems to work great. I also use shrimp, and once in a while beef heart. Worst choice anything live from a pet store i.m.o.


----------



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

Zippa is exactly right. NEVER go with live feeders from a pet store. They are apt to carry diseases and your piranhas can get intestinal diseases and/or parasites. It's a good way to lower their life span.


----------



## Piranhanutz (Dec 23, 2012)

Best, cheapest, precooked popcorn shrimp. The worst has to be fresh turkey liver.

Best, cheapest, precooked popcorn shrimp. The worst has to be fresh turkey liver.

Best, cheapest, precooked popcorn shrimp. The worst has to be fresh turkey liver.


----------



## king lou (Feb 23, 2013)

The best and cheapest I've ever used to feed my red belly's is convict cichlids they breed like crazy and are very healthy and nutritious.....and really don't cost much to breed or raise


----------

